# 50 cal. Hornady 300 gr. SST muzzleloader bullets



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

For sale or trade: 3-20 packs of 50 cal. 300 gr. SST Hornady bullets with low drag sabots. Paid $15/pack.

Looking for 240 gr. XTP's. Let me know what you have or make me an offer if you are interested.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gunnies is the spot to get the 240gr XTPs in Utah, they always seem to have them in stock. I bought a few boxes last time I was in there. I get tempted from time to time to try SSTs but XTPs just plain work and I am really happy with the accuracy.

Anywho stop in there and pick up a box and give Loke a handshake.


-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Will do! Thanks!


----------

